# My dog won't get out of the car until HE is ready.



## becksterorange (Nov 13, 2010)

My puppy is now 5.5 months old and he is great. He knows sit, stay, lay down stand up and come. He also has learned how to "gimme 5". As of late he barks when he sees something suspicious. I taught him that this is good, but when I say "enough" he is suppose to stop barking. He does this really well too. He is also leash trained. He knows "load um up" means get in the car. He is really smart and picks things up really quick. However, I am having trouble getting him to "hop on out" when it is time to get out of the car. I have tried coaxing with treats, putting a leash on him and giving him a gentle tug, and cooing him out. He just won't get out until he is good and ready. How do I overcome this? He is not dumb and he knows what it means. He just won't do it. I need some advice.

I should also mention that he broke his leg getting out of our big truck so I think this has something to do with it. But, it is our car that he won't get out of.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Did you ever stop to think that jumping down onto his front like that after a broken leg might be painful?

Help the puppy out. In fact, I would prevent him jumping down onto his front as much as possible. Even with puppies who have not suffered any injuries, I prevent jumping down onto the front until the pup is 8-9 months old and done with most of the rapid growth.


----------



## becksterorange (Nov 13, 2010)

It was his back leg that he broke. When he is ready he seems to have no problem jumping out as the car is low. If I go to help him out, I have to chase him around the car. It is ridiculous that I have to open all 4 doors to help him out. If it hurts his legs I have no problem lifting him out. I just don't want it to be a game of "chase me around the car" anymore.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I would keep his leash on him so he can't avoid you, and then lift him out of the car. It sounds like he's found a fun new game!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

becksterorange said:


> It was his back leg that he broke. When he is ready he seems to have no problem jumping out as the car is low. If I go to help him out, I have to chase him around the car. It is ridiculous that I have to open all 4 doors to help him out. If it hurts his legs I have no problem lifting him out. I just don't want it to be a game of "chase me around the car" anymore.


I would hold off on having him load/unload himself into the car for now (he's not even 6 months old if I read correctly?)
Sometimes it helps if you turn and face the way you want him to go (away from the car). If you're blocking the exit, and facing him, trying to get him to come out with words he's basically doing what your body is telling him to do (stay there). If you face the way you want him to go, you might have some success. Imagine if someone was standing in the center of the doorway, trying to get you to walk through (past them) while facing you. If they turned and started to walk away, you might be more apt to walk through the doorway, kwim? It might be a long shot, but worth a try. But like I (and several others) have said, even though the car is low, I would err on the side of caution. How long ago was it that he broke his leg?



willowy said:


> i would keep his leash on him so he can't avoid you, and then lift him out of the car. It sounds like he's found a fun new game!


chinese fire drill!!! XD


----------



## becksterorange (Nov 13, 2010)

He broke his leg about a month and a half ago. The vet said that it would heal in about 3 weeks. It wasn't a bad break. I took him back and the vet said it was going well. That was about 1.5 weeks ago. He runs around and jumps while playing. It does not seem to be affecting him at all. BTW he is 35 pounds. He is not a small puppy. When we get to the house, I just leave the door to the car open say "hop on out" and walk away because nothing else works. After about 5 or 10 minutes he will get out. He just lays on the seat. It is not like he goes to the edge and looks nervous when he gets out. And we live on a 50 acre farm that is offset from the road, so when I say I leave the door open, I am not letting him get out and run into traffic or anything. He is safe. I just don't know why he won't get out. He wants to take his time. He is not scared. At home it is just a pain because I have to go back out in the cold and shut the door. But when we are someplace else, this is not an option.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd ask him to get out of the car & if he doesn't don't make a big production out of it...Weather & location permitting I'd shut him in the car & come back periodically to ask him to come out...He is bound to get bored in there sooner or later...When he does come out have a big "puppy party" for him with lots of praise & treats...Make out of the car more fun than being in it.:wave:


----------



## Zoe44 (May 29, 2011)

My dog does the same thing...will not get out of the car. I am not INTO forcing my sweet dog out of the car if she is comfortable, so let her stay in her dog cave till she cares to coem out. What is the harm I ask myself? I would however like to find out what this is all about. After a walk or a fun day at the lake BINGO I get the NOPE I am staying right here thank you very much. So, I leave windows open and put my car in the garage and let her stay there for hours if she pleases.

Odd behavior forsure. Not good for a MOTHER'S ego I have to admit.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with facing the same direction the dog would be going. I'm sure the memory of breaking his leg is still very fresh. I would matter of factly hold him from the front and back- the same way a handler would get a showdog off the table. I would be completely nonchalant except for maybe a treat when he FIRST has his paws on the ground. As he gets older you can kind of ease him out (not using the collar or leash) but by gently moving the body and of course a treat as soon as he's down. I think he'll get better after a few of those repetitions. Any time he jumps out by himself, throw a PARTY giving him tons of praise and maybe a treat. You'll have to wean him off the treats. I'm not an expert, but that's how I handle situations like that. It's worked very well for me.


----------

